# Where do i stand legally if i refuse. Updated and i won!!!



## genocidalduck

Are there any legal eagles or people in the know that can help me?

I got a phone call the other day from the CSA. Telling me they are processing a application for me to start paying maintinence!

Well i was bloody shocked and asked what they were talking about. They said i have to start making payments to my 5 year old son! This came as news to me so told them i dont know anything about a son, whats his name whos the mother etc etc! So she told me this girls name who i have no clue who she is let alone having sex with her in the first place. So i guessed that they had the wrong person and was after a namesake. But the woman from the CSA had all my details my last address which this girl had given to them. Obviously i still denied all knowledge but ive been told ive got to have a paternity test thing and if im not the father then i wont have to pay and this will all go away.

Anyway i got some people to do some checking to find out who this girl is, heard back yesterday that i do infact know her as i remember we used to pick her and her family up through our cab firm. But i havnt seen her since i was 21 ( now 29 ) and i also know that i never slept with her!

Whati want to know is because i know ive never slept with her how would i stand legally if i refuse to take the test. If i had done anything with her i wouldnt have a problem doing it but as i know for fact that i havnt i dont see how this has got anything to do with me and odnt see why i should waste my time with some girls dellusions!

Please no smartass remarks i know your only joking and you mean it in good humour but this has really stressed me out the last few days


----------



## RAVEN TTR

I personally would do the test to get this whole mess over and done with. You have nothing to lose except a bit of blood. Then if your really pissed off about what she has tried to do, you can look into taking some sort of legal action. But i think the first step is to prove this kid aint yours otherwise these guys will just continue to persue you for cash you dont owe...
:?


----------



## nutts

If he isn't your son and you've never slept with her and not seen her for 8 years... why would you refuse to take a paternity test?


----------



## r1

genocidalduck said:


> Are there any legal eagles or people in the know that can help me?
> 
> I got a phone call the other day from the CSA. Telling me they are processing a application for me to start paying maintinence!
> 
> Well i was bloody shocked and asked what they were talking about. They said i have to start making payments to my 5 year old son! This came as news to me so told them i dont know anything about a son, whats his name whos the mother etc etc! So she told me this girls name who i have no clue who she is let alone having sex with her in the first place. So i guessed that they had the wrong person and was after a namesake. But the woman from the CSA had all my details my last address which this girl had given to them. Obviously i still denied all knowledge but ive been told ive got to have a paternity test thing and if im not the father then i wont have to pay and this will all go away.
> 
> Anyway i got some people to do some checking to find out who this girl is, heard back yesterday that i do infact know her as i remember we used to pick her and her family up through our cab firm. But i havnt seen her since i was 21 ( now 29 ) and i also know that i never slept with her!
> 
> Whati want to know is because i know ive never slept with her how would i stand legally if i refuse to take the test. If i had done anything with her i wouldnt have a problem doing it but as i know for fact that i havnt i dont see how this has got anything to do with me and odnt see why i should waste my time with some girls dellusions!
> 
> Please no smartass remarks i know your only joking and you mean it in good humour but this has really stressed me out the last few days


If you're 100% sure you didn't have sex with her go and take the test and it'll all go away.

Not quite sure why you'd want to refuse - it can only be seen as guilt by people. :/


----------



## r1

Bloody hell 3 posts all at the same time - at least we're all in agreement.


----------



## jampott

I bet she's read the forum and reckons you don't know better than to keep your cock in your pants, so are a prime target to try it on with... :?

It might be worth speaking to a solicitor and drafting a letter to her suggesting she is mistaken and asking her to withdraw her claim, and to blame some other sucker. Point out that you've never boned her, and if she continues with the claim, you WILL take the test, prove her wrong and then sue her arse off for harassment / slander / perjury or whatever charges you can get to stick...


----------



## Gizmo750

Stand your ground mate and keep to the facts and repeat your innocence as many times as you need to. If you categorically state that you have never slept with this girl and demand that she / the CSA give you proof of why they suspect you as the father and see what they say.

Ask why they are taking her word against yours and also what proof she offered them that you were the father before contacting you, upsetting both you and the rest of your family, girlfriend/wife etc. Make sure that they are aware of the impact that this unfounded allegation has had on you and those close to you.

Ultimately you may have to undergo the test to finally prove your point but my suggestion is line the way with the above first and leave all concerned in no doubt that if they drag you in for a paternity test, when you have said all along that it is not possible for you to be the father, then someone is going to get their ass sued big time!

The CSA is a totally messed up system, always has been and I can't wait until they finally admit it and scrap the bloody thing once and for all.

Best of luck

Guy

PS to add to all the above, are you refusing to take the test as its infringing on your personal liberties or something similar?


----------



## Kell

It may have been that she just needed a name to put on the certificate and as she knew yours, she used it, rather than leave it blank.

However, I can't understand why you'd NOT want the proof. Makes her look like a right twat and you the innocent victim.

Refusing it makes it look like you have something to hide (apart from the suasage*).

Sorry, I made it nearly all the way through without a wisecrack.


----------



## genocidalduck

reason is maybe because im slightly pigheaded stubborn etc etc. Just dont understand why i should go and have a swab done. I will do if i have to but i cant believe they can tell me ive got to go and get this odne despite the fact it has nothing what so ever to do with me


----------



## jonah

RAVEN TTR said:


> I personally would do the test to get this whole mess over and done with. You have nothing to lose except a bit of blood. Then if your really pissed off about what she has tried to do, you can look into taking some sort of legal action. But i think the first step is to prove this kid aint yours otherwise these guys will just continue to persue you for cash you dont owe...
> :?


I would too!
You sure this girl hasn't got you muddled up with someone else in the Cab firm, is it a family firm and do you have a brother DNA might be similar if it were a relitive :?

Jonah


----------



## r1

genocidalduck said:


> reason is maybe because im slightly pigheaded stubborn etc etc. Just dont understand why i should go and have a swab done. I will do if i have to but i cant believe they can tell me ive got to go and get this odne despite the fact it has nothing what so ever to do with me


If you want to be stubborn about it you're on a hiding to nothing IMO. If it were me, Id take the test the next day then consider my options.


----------



## genocidalduck

r1 said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> reason is maybe because im slightly pigheaded stubborn etc etc. Just dont understand why i should go and have a swab done. I will do if i have to but i cant believe they can tell me ive got to go and get this odne despite the fact it has nothing what so ever to do with me
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to be stubborn about it you're on a hiding to nothing IMO. If it were me, Id take the test the next day then consider my options.
Click to expand...

Well this is the other thing, theve said ill get a date to have the test done in about 6 to 8 weeks. So i cant get rid off it, ive got this hanging over me for at least 2 months now.


----------



## r1

genocidalduck said:


> r1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> reason is maybe because im slightly pigheaded stubborn etc etc. Just dont understand why i should go and have a swab done. I will do if i have to but i cant believe they can tell me ive got to go and get this odne despite the fact it has nothing what so ever to do with me
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to be stubborn about it you're on a hiding to nothing IMO. If it were me, Id take the test the next day then consider my options.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well this is the other thing, theve said ill get a date to have the test done in about 6 to 8 weeks. So i cant get rid off it, ive got this hanging over me for at least 2 months now.
Click to expand...

Do you genuinely have no idea why she 'selected' you as the father? Seems a very tenuous link to me to choose a chap from a cab firm....btw I'm not implying anything here just pondering.


----------



## CH_Peter

jampott said:


> It might be worth speaking to a solicitor and drafting a letter to her suggesting she is mistaken and asking her to withdraw her claim, and to blame some other sucker. Point out that you've never boned her, and if she continues with the claim, you WILL take the test, prove her wrong and then sue her arse off for harassment / slander / perjury or whatever charges you can get to stick...


 [smiley=stupid.gif]


----------



## Lisa.

As said already, the CSA is in a total mess and struggling to get their act together to get maintenance from ex-husbands/known fathers, some of whom are TRYING to pay.

The whole system is totally messed up. They are having trouble dealing with cases pending over several years, so a new one such as yours will be a relatively easy case to deal with for one of the office monkeys.

My advise would be to get them, and her, off your back and just prove you are not the father so you can just get on with your life.

Just be cooperative.


----------



## stephengreen

nutts said:


> If he isn't your son and you've never slept with her and not seen her for 8 years... why would you refuse to take a paternity test?


Maybe because he's been accused of something, and in this country your suppose to be INNOCENT until PROVEN GUILTY not the OTHER way round!


----------



## Dotti

Having read your other thread a few weeks back, you sure your not a father to any woman's child? :roll: :?


----------



## forzaf1

After taking the test (which is what I think you need to do), I would use a solicitors 'free 30 minute session' (which most of them do) to see if you have a case. She has put you through this agony and she can't be let off lightly with it.

Alex


----------



## Kell

stephengreen said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he isn't your son and you've never slept with her and not seen her for 8 years... why would you refuse to take a paternity test?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe because he's been accused of something, and in this country your suppose to be INNOCENT until PROVEN GUILTY not the OTHER way round!
Click to expand...

So they assume he's innocent, but he's been alleged to be the father. The only way they can prove he's guilty is by him taking this test.

If it were more serious and he'd been accused of rape, you wouldn't just take his word for it that he didn't do it. The onus, I guess, is still for her/them to prove he's the father, but then there's only one way to prove that. :?

Not a situation I'd envy - even if you do know you're innocent.

Sure you didn't get pissed and bend one in?


----------



## jonny_t

Just get yorself on Trisha, she'll sort it out!


----------



## jonah

Kell said:


> Sure you didn't get pissed and bend one in?


 :lol: Sorry!  blame Kell :evil: :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee

Sounds like you have misspelt your forum name.....

genocidal*uck - would have been more appropriate

<sorry couldn't resist>


----------



## genocidalduck

stephengreen said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he isn't your son and you've never slept with her and not seen her for 8 years... why would you refuse to take a paternity test?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe because he's been accused of something, and in this country your suppose to be INNOCENT until PROVEN GUILTY not the OTHER way round!
Click to expand...

Pretty much exactly how i feel... Maybe the reason i dont want to take the test is because of the fact that ive been accused of being the father. When the lady called me she didnt ask if i knew about the application and alligation the girl had made or anything she just dove straight into the fact that im the father and ive got to pay what i have to pay. The fact if i hadnt been so angry, she wouldnt have even listened to what i hadt to say!

Oh and there is another thing i forgot to put in the post apparently this girl left me when she was 2 months pregnant! O.k. i know im pretty chilled and let alot of things go over my head but im sure i'd remember a girl that i was in a relationship with also! I know 100% that i have never had sexual intercourse with this girl or any other sexual encounter with her!

hmmmm how much does Trisha pay  damn itll mean ill have to go buy a burberry cap if i go on her show!

O.K. the general consensus is i should have the paternity test done and i know that i will, but i think i'll see how it goes first, even if it goes to court because something has to be done about this the CSA cant just go around taking a girls word for it without doing further investigation and not getting both sides!

P.S. Granted Kell but there is another way round it and that is to get her to admit that she is lying. Which is what i would prefer! If i take the test and when it comes back negative she can say oh i must have made a mistake it must have been another guy, so sorry for wasting your time, BTW can you track down this guy as i tihnk he is the father and it just goes on, she will get a slap on the wrist for accusing the wrong guy, but the CSA will continue to find the father of the baby because its apparently in the babies interest!


----------



## mike_bailey

On the positive side at least the means exist that will allow you to prove your innocence 100%


----------



## genocidalduck

r1 said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> r1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> reason is maybe because im slightly pigheaded stubborn etc etc. Just dont understand why i should go and have a swab done. I will do if i have to but i cant believe they can tell me ive got to go and get this odne despite the fact it has nothing what so ever to do with me
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to be stubborn about it you're on a hiding to nothing IMO. If it were me, Id take the test the next day then consider my options.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well this is the other thing, theve said ill get a date to have the test done in about 6 to 8 weeks. So i cant get rid off it, ive got this hanging over me for at least 2 months now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you genuinely have no idea why she 'selected' you as the father? Seems a very tenuous link to me to choose a chap from a cab firm....btw I'm not implying anything here just pondering.
Click to expand...

I really have no idea! My first thought was that they just tracked down me when they must have been looking for a namesake or something. Its all just fecking weird!

Also Jonah said that could she got me confused with someone else that works for me. This has me thinking if he'd pulled her and gave her my name etc so he wouldnt have any ties or comebacks. But then it doesnt explain how she knew my address unless the CSA just told me that to trick me into admitting something. but then ive been told by the CSA that she left me when she was 2 months pregnant. But then thinking about it, maybe she just didnt want to admit to them she had a one night stand! or am i turning into a conspiracy theorist!



> Guy
> 
> PS to add to all the above, are you refusing to take the test as its infringing on your personal liberties or something similar?


Yeah pretty much!


----------



## saint

LMAO - am amazed that yer "thingy" has not dropped off by now!! You are obviously a bit of a slapper eh!!?


----------



## r1

genocidalduck said:


> r1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> r1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> reason is maybe because im slightly pigheaded stubborn etc etc. Just dont understand why i should go and have a swab done. I will do if i have to but i cant believe they can tell me ive got to go and get this odne despite the fact it has nothing what so ever to do with me
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to be stubborn about it you're on a hiding to nothing IMO. If it were me, Id take the test the next day then consider my options.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well this is the other thing, theve said ill get a date to have the test done in about 6 to 8 weeks. So i cant get rid off it, ive got this hanging over me for at least 2 months now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you genuinely have no idea why she 'selected' you as the father? Seems a very tenuous link to me to choose a chap from a cab firm....btw I'm not implying anything here just pondering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really have no idea! My first thought was that they just tracked down me when they must have been looking for a namesake or something. Its all just fecking weird!
Click to expand...

Very odd.....and it definitely wasn't one of those 'Oh I haven't really got enough money to get home........' ones? :lol: :lol:


----------



## dee

sorry to hear about this Jamie.... I hope it passes quickly for you....

I didnt want to joke about this but I fell off my chair when I read:



Kell said:


> Sure you didn't get pissed and bend one in?




....but more so when I read:



genocidalduck said:


> hmmmm how much does Trisha pay  damn itll mean ill have to go buy a burberry cap if i go on her show!


I know you have a collection of burberry you little liar...... 

good luck bud!


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru

Keep us all informed of the outcome


----------



## nutts

stephengreen said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he isn't your son and you've never slept with her and not seen her for 8 years... why would you refuse to take a paternity test?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe because he's been accused of something, and in this country your suppose to be INNOCENT until PROVEN GUILTY not the OTHER way round!
Click to expand...

Even if 'duck is supposed to be innocent until proven guilty, he still has to prove his innocence... when the police arrest someone, that person still has to prove their innocence. :? I think if I were accused of something I'd never done, I'd want to be proacive and make sure the whole thing is dropped asap. I like the idea of sending a letter suggesting that she is telling lies and if she doesn't drop the matter, she will be sued when the truth comes out... but still, I see absolutely no reason (IMO) why not to take the test... it makes everything go away far quicker.

Oh and there is no need to shout


----------



## Kell

Oh and don't think I have no empathy for your situation as I've been in a very similar one.


----------



## jampott

nutts said:


> stephengreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nutts said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he isn't your son and you've never slept with her and not seen her for 8 years... why would you refuse to take a paternity test?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe because he's been accused of something, and in this country your suppose to be INNOCENT until PROVEN GUILTY not the OTHER way round!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if 'duck is supposed to be innocent until proven guilty, he still has to prove his innocence... when the police arrest someone, that person still has to prove their innocence. :? I think if I were accused of something I'd never done, I'd want to be proacive and make sure the whole thing is dropped asap. I like the idea of sending a letter suggesting that she is telling lies and if she doesn't drop the matter, she will be sued when the truth comes out... but still, I see absolutely no reason (IMO) why not to take the test... it makes everything go away far quicker.
> 
> Oh and there is no need to shout
Click to expand...

Wrong, Mark...

You don't have to prove your innocence. Of course there is nothing stopping the police handing a file to the CPS with dodgy evidence, but the onus is still on them to prove there is a case to answer - and, if it gets that far, the jury have to decide beyond reasonable doubt. Proving your innocence would certainly speed things up, rather - but isn't necessary.


----------



## Hev

saint said:


> LMAO - am amazed that yer "thingy" has not dropped off by now!! You are obviously a bit of a slapper eh!!?


oi!!!! that's un-called for sunshine. The state the CSA is in, it could have been anybody who got that call - even you!

Hev x


----------



## Dr_Parmar

stephengreen said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he isn't your son and you've never slept with her and not seen her for 8 years... why would you refuse to take a paternity test?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe because he's been accused of something, and in this country your suppose to be INNOCENT until PROVEN GUILTY not the OTHER way round!
Click to expand...

Exactly my thoughts!! whatever happened to that, isnt it her job to PROVE that YOU are the father? surely she needs sum reasonable evidence before demanding a paternity test.

So then why doesnt every single mother out there say that richard branson or prince charles is the father of her child, and demand a paternity test?

this country is run by freaking monkeys!


----------



## nutts

jampott said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stephengreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nutts said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he isn't your son and you've never slept with her and not seen her for 8 years... why would you refuse to take a paternity test?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe because he's been accused of something, and in this country your suppose to be INNOCENT until PROVEN GUILTY not the OTHER way round!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if 'duck is supposed to be innocent until proven guilty, he still has to prove his innocence... when the police arrest someone, that person still has to prove their innocence. :? I think if I were accused of something I'd never done, I'd want to be proacive and make sure the whole thing is dropped asap. I like the idea of sending a letter suggesting that she is telling lies and if she doesn't drop the matter, she will be sued when the truth comes out... but still, I see absolutely no reason (IMO) why not to take the test... it makes everything go away far quicker.
> 
> Oh and there is no need to shout
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong, Mark...
> 
> You don't have to prove your innocence. Of course there is nothing stopping the police handing a file to the CPS with dodgy evidence, but the onus is still on them to prove there is a case to answer - and, if it gets that far, the jury have to decide beyond reasonable doubt. Proving your innocence would certainly speed things up, rather - but isn't necessary.
Click to expand...

My point is that the CSA appear to have put a case together  Unless he proves his innocence then he will get stung for the CSA judgement. Poor state of affairs I know, but that appears to be the case here


----------



## genocidalduck

I wan't to prove either this girl is lying or the CSA have made a massive balls up! I just don't see why i should be dragged through this when i've never had any contact with this girl other than say to her the normal boring cabbie small talk, whilst driving her to her destination! Like Dr Parmer said, whats stopping people like her claiming that Richard Branson or Prince Charles is the father of there children. Would the CSA demand that they must have a paternity test. I don't think so because even the CSA would think these are ludicrous alligatons. Just as this is the same ludicrous alligation that got me in this situation. They may have based a case but based on what, the girl told them who i am and either she has told them my address ( don't know how ) or through records the CSA have tracked me down. Because i admitted to my name and where my previous address is and date of birth, that seems good enough to them to proceed in telling me that i have to have a paternity test if i deny that the child is mine. I said to the CSA. "o.k. when the test comes back negative, what happens then" the CSA said i will be given the money back that I HAD TO FORK OUT and thats it. Forgive me if im wrong but WTF thats it i just walk away safe in the knowledge what i already knew and that i was not the father in the first place. I've been stressed out about this, would have to take my own time to go and have a test and pay for it and when it comes back ok nevermind wrong guy.....NEXT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## saint

Hev said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO - am amazed that yer "thingy" has not dropped off by now!! You are obviously a bit of a slapper eh!!?
> 
> 
> 
> oi!!!! that's un-called for sunshine. The state the CSA is in, it could have been anybody who got that call - even you!
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Dunno is it? Was gonna ask if he knew the person or atleast any recollection of sh$$$in' her!!

Crude I know.... but he may need all the help he can get.... after all he did ask on a public forum about what to do on a date.

TBH if I was him I'd be knocking at the Docs door and saying - "ok swab me - get it over and done with and I can prove that it ain't mine " blah blah.... none of this " can I refuse rubbish" 'cos basically what's there to hide?

Agreed that the CSA are in a state - but as above help 'em out a bit and strike yourself off the list.


----------



## genocidalduck

Actually asked for a few ideas for something abit different, other than just the boring take out to dinner thing! Not what to do on a date.

Also i already said i had'nt sh***ed her in this post!


----------



## saint

genocidalduck said:


> Actually asked for a few ideas for something abit different, other than just the boring take out to dinner thing! Not what to do on a date.
> 
> Also i already said i had'nt sh***ed her in this post!


Well that answered one question then....

Take the damn test and get on with life - the CSA obviously have the wrong person - so just assure them of this fact.


----------



## nutts

genocidalduck said:


> I wan't to prove either this girl is lying or the CSA have made a massive balls up! I just don't see why i should be dragged through this when i've never had any contact with this girl other than say to her the normal boring cabbie small talk, whilst driving her to her destination! Like Dr Parmer said, whats stopping people like her claiming that Richard Branson or Prince Charles is the father of there children. Would the CSA demand that they must have a paternity test. I don't think so because even the CSA would think these are ludicrous alligatons. Just as this is the same ludicrous alligation that got me in this situation. They may have based a case but based on what, the girl told them who i am and either she has told them my address ( don't know how ) or through records the CSA have tracked me down. Because i admitted to my name and where my previous address is and date of birth, that seems good enough to them to proceed in telling me that i have to have a paternity test if i deny that the child is mine. I said to the CSA. "o.k. when the test comes back negative, what happens then" the CSA said i will be given the money back that I HAD TO FORK OUT and thats it. Forgive me if im wrong but WTF thats it i just walk away safe in the knowledge what i already knew and that i was not the father in the first place. I've been stressed out about this, would have to take my own time to go and have a test and pay for it and when it comes back ok nevermind wrong guy.....NEXT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Occasionally life is sh1t :? You have to make the best of a bad lot and move on... we would all like for life to be simple and everyone to be honest and straightforward, but it rarely happens 

She (and now the CSA) seem to have their teeth into you for some cash... if a letter or two and/or phone calls doesn't shift their standpoint, then you have to prove it to them :?

Sometimes by not proving your innocence (even though theoretically you don't have to), you build the weight of circumstancial evidence against yourself and people have been found guilty on the weight of circumstancial evidence


----------



## Marque

FYI Genetic aka DNA testing looks for known markers on the genome. It does not test the whole genome. The theory suggests, that the probability of these markers appearing to give a false positive is low. But it is not infallible, & there is no international agreement on the markers to be used (as far as I am aware).

Do DNA testing does not prove you are the Dad. A Poisitve would indicate you have the same marker positions as the Father. Now it woul be up to a court to apply reason to that but it would remove reasonable doubt.


----------



## genocidalduck

r1 said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> r1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> r1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> reason is maybe because im slightly pigheaded stubborn etc etc. Just dont understand why i should go and have a swab done. I will do if i have to but i cant believe they can tell me ive got to go and get this odne despite the fact it has nothing what so ever to do with me
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to be stubborn about it you're on a hiding to nothing IMO. If it were me, Id take the test the next day then consider my options.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well this is the other thing, theve said ill get a date to have the test done in about 6 to 8 weeks. So i cant get rid off it, ive got this hanging over me for at least 2 months now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you genuinely have no idea why she 'selected' you as the father? Seems a very tenuous link to me to choose a chap from a cab firm....btw I'm not implying anything here just pondering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really have no idea! My first thought was that they just tracked down me when they must have been looking for a namesake or something. Its all just fecking weird!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very odd.....and it definitely wasn't one of those 'Oh I haven't really got enough money to get home........' ones? :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol: Thats all pretty much a myth i know it some instances it has happened. But if a cab driver tells you its happened to him. Hes pretty much talking bollocks. You do however get asked out on occasion normally when theve had a few so you just take it with a pinch of salt and abit of harmless flirting!


----------



## genocidalduck

nutts said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wan't to prove either this girl is lying or the CSA have made a massive balls up! I just don't see why i should be dragged through this when i've never had any contact with this girl other than say to her the normal boring cabbie small talk, whilst driving her to her destination! Like Dr Parmer said, whats stopping people like her claiming that Richard Branson or Prince Charles is the father of there children. Would the CSA demand that they must have a paternity test. I don't think so because even the CSA would think these are ludicrous alligatons. Just as this is the same ludicrous alligation that got me in this situation. They may have based a case but based on what, the girl told them who i am and either she has told them my address ( don't know how ) or through records the CSA have tracked me down. Because i admitted to my name and where my previous address is and date of birth, that seems good enough to them to proceed in telling me that i have to have a paternity test if i deny that the child is mine. I said to the CSA. "o.k. when the test comes back negative, what happens then" the CSA said i will be given the money back that I HAD TO FORK OUT and thats it. Forgive me if im wrong but WTF thats it i just walk away safe in the knowledge what i already knew and that i was not the father in the first place. I've been stressed out about this, would have to take my own time to go and have a test and pay for it and when it comes back ok nevermind wrong guy.....NEXT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Occasionally life is sh1t :? You have to make the best of a bad lot and move on... we would all like for life to be simple and everyone to be honest and straightforward, but it rarely happens
> 
> She (and now the CSA) seem to have their teeth into you for some cash... if a letter or two and/or phone calls doesn't shift their standpoint, then you have to prove it to them :?
> 
> Sometimes by not proving your innocence (even though theoretically you don't have to), you build the weight of circumstancial evidence against yourself and people have been found guilty on the weight of circumstancial evidence
Click to expand...

If i have to i will take the test, but first i want to see my legal standpoint (my solicitor is back from holiday on wednesday). Also want to see how i go with either her admitting she is lying or the CSA admitting they have made a BALLS UP!

If i thought there was any chance i was the father i'd take the test ASAP. I'm not a person that would shirk my responsibility. Espcially if i had a child! If i had a 5 year old kid that ive missed growing up i would want to know and would want to get in contact with the mother and baby and make up for lost time. Also have a few choice words to the mother for not telling me!

Also im sure im not the only guy this has happened to but with the general consensus is to just go have the test. Then i assume most guys in my situation would do the same. Meaning the CSA get away with accusing guys with no comebacks. I'm not tihnking about going on a one man crusade but the more i fight this and the more other guys in this situation fight this the more pressure will be put on the CSA to change the way they operate!


----------



## garyc

Technical point of law here:
spoke with a friend who is a lawyer specialising in Family Law yesterday. As i understood from our conversation the CSA CANNOT make you take the test. They are a govt agency no more and are not legally empowered as such. Only a judge can make you take the test at the application of the CSA. He (or she - heaven help you :wink: ) would only do so if he felt there were 'reasonable grounds' and the test was the most appropriate method of providing clarity - therefore it might not actually happen if he thought the CSA/girl were wide of the mark in the integrity of their accusations.

If you are bloody minded, tell the CSA to go to a judge and make their case, as you will do yours.

Or, as is suggested elsewhere JFDI and get on with your life. :wink:


----------



## jonhaff

Im pretty sure you can sue her back for a number of things:
distress on your famliy/wife
false statements
lible (its all written down)

Time to make money out of her and teach her to get her facts straight before making claims.


----------



## CH_Peter

jonhaff said:


> Time to make money out of her and teach her to get her facts straight before making claims.


Never attribute to malice what you can attribute to stupidity.

Take the high road, take the test, prove your innocence and walk away. Then have the satisfaction of having the higher ground.


----------



## Dotti

Oh well if your not the father Jamie, time to 'vet' your employees then to see who has given your name, address and defamation of charector!


----------



## genocidalduck

garyc said:


> Technical point of law here:
> spoke with a friend who is a lawyer specialising in Family Law yesterday. As i understood from our conversation the CSA CANNOT make you take the test. They are a govt agency no more and are not legally empowered as such. Only a judge can make you take the test at the application of the CSA. He (or she - heaven help you :wink: ) would only do so if he felt there were 'reasonable grounds' and the test was the most appropriate method of providing clarity - therefore it might not actually happen if he thought the CSA/girl were wide of the mark in the integrity of their accusations.
> 
> If you are bloody minded, tell the CSA to go to a judge and make their case, as you will do yours.
> 
> Or, as is suggested elsewhere JFDI and get on with your life. :wink:


Thanks thats all i wanted to know


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru

jonhaff said:


> Im pretty sure you can sue her back for a number of things:
> distress on your famliy/wife
> false statements
> lible (its all written down)
> 
> Time to make money out of her and teach her to get her facts straight before making claims.


This is what I would do


----------



## dee

Why do you have to wait 2 months Jamie?!

just get them (or her!) to pay for a private paternity test, and time off work - you know its clear - surely you dont need this stress?


----------



## garvin

jonhaff said:


> Im pretty sure you can sue her back for a number of things:
> distress on your famliy/wife
> false statements
> lible (its all written down)
> 
> Time to make money out of her and teach her to get her facts straight before making claims.


Unlikely to get anywhere with this unless she has specifically stated to the CSA that 'duck' is the only possible father and that there is a demonstrable 'loss' to him if proven otherwise. She may well have given the CSA more than one possible 'culprit' and the CSA is trying to ascertain who the real one is .......... and they haven't 'broadcast' this information, they have kept it between themselves and 'duck' ............. it is 'duck' who has opened it up to a wider audience.


----------



## wesTT29

Only just seen this as I'm not on as much as I once was.

Anyway, I agree with you not having to take the test unless there are reasonable grounds. Just because you have nothing to hide or because it is easier to take the test than not are not _positive_ reasons to do it. We seem to have been ground down in this country by the system and will do whatever our Lords and Petty Blotter Jotting Little Hitlers tell us. Like the ID card, something like this infringes our civil liberites; they add complication, regulation and intrusion that did not exist before. Each time one of us agrees to acquiesce for a quiet life, it erodes our collective position. This leads to the Government and its agencies gaining the impression that they are in charge of us rather than the reality which is supposed to be that they serve us for the good of society.

You are innocent until proven guilty Sir. Now that you know your rights, stand up for them!


----------



## genocidalduck

wesTT29 said:


> Only just seen this as I'm not on as much as I once was.
> 
> Anyway, I agree with you not having to take the test unless there are reasonable grounds. Just because you have nothing to hide or because it is easier to take the test than not are not _positive_ reasons to do it. We seem to have been ground down in this country by the system and will do whatever our Lords and Petty Blotter Jotting Little Hitlers tell us. Like the ID card, something like this infringes our civil liberites; they add complication, regulation and intrusion that did not exist before. Each time one of us agrees to acquiesce for a quiet life, it erodes our collective position. This leads to the Government and its agencies gaining the impression that they are in charge of us rather than the reality which is supposed to be that they serve us for the good of society.
> 
> You are innocent until proven guilty Sir. Now that you know your rights, stand up for them!


My reason for refusing to take the test exactly! Just wanted to know where i stood legally!

Thanks


----------



## genocidalduck

O.K. Phoned the CSA at the start of the week. After a few choice words the lady from the CSA said she will find the form that the mother had filled in and get back to me today. She didnt get back to me, so i called them and surprise surprise the form was hardly filled in and i should have never been contacted as there isnt enough information that would suggest that i am the father. It has been handed back to the case officer for further investigation and they are no longer pursuing me for a paternity test.


----------



## jonhaff

It was still a libellous statement made against you in writing and by a company (govt dept?) you can take civil actin against them.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru

genocidalduck said:


> O.K. Phoned the CSA at the start of the week. After a few choice words the lady from the CSA said she will find the form that the mother had filled in and get back to me today. She didnt get back to me, so i called them and surprise surprise the form was hardly filled in and i should have never been contacted as there isnt enough information that would suggest that i am the father. It has been handed back to the case officer for further investigation and they are no longer pursuing me for a paternity test.


If I was you I'd take some legal advice with regard to the stress that you've had to go through, maybe get some compensation. I'm sure that you're not the only guy to have to go through all this thanks to the CSA


----------



## dee

do it Jamie - they shouldnt be able to fcuk up like this and get away with it!!! :x :x :x


----------



## thejepster

Bit of a result fella, but shame it got to you in the first place... shows that the system is as messed up as RLD's financial accounting... :?

Any thoughts on pursuing it further?


----------



## sssgucci

Thats pretty hardcore. Good job it was all resolved without too much trouble. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## genocidalduck

thejepster said:


> Bit of a result fella, but shame it got to you in the first place... shows that the system is as messed up as RLD's financial accounting... :?
> 
> Any thoughts on pursuing it further?


Not sure. Will go and see my solicitor see what he thinks. Then go from there. Problem is the CSA know they Fcuk up so looking through there booklet, they are covered by allsorts of laws which cover them against things like this.


----------



## genocidalduck

It appears to be the CSA's, and not the girls fault on this occasion as i believe it is a namesake as the information on the form puts my age at 26 and my last known address at a place i've never lived at (Tilbury Highrise!). It seems that whoever from the CSA that did the search just did a search on my name got me and didnt even bother to look at my previous addresses and bother to cross reference them with the information that the girl had filled out in the form or even my age!


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru

The CSA shoul not be able to get away with this :x


----------



## TwickTT

Major Audi Parts Guru said:


> If I was you I'd take some legal advice with regard to the stress that you've had to go through, maybe get some compensation. I'm sure that you're not the only guy to have to go through all this thanks to the CSA


This exactly what I HATE about the way our country is going, this compensation culture is pure greed. Request an apology fine, ask them to explain how they will improve thier processes fine. BUT asking for cash is crass.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru

TwickTT said:


> Request an apology fine, ask them to explain how they will improve thier processes fine.


Actions speak louder than words


----------



## dee

TwickTT said:


> Major Audi Parts Guru said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I was you I'd take some legal advice with regard to the stress that you've had to go through, maybe get some compensation. I'm sure that you're not the only guy to have to go through all this thanks to the CSA
> 
> 
> 
> This exactly what I HATE about the way our country is going, this compensation culture is pure greed. Request an apology fine, ask them to explain how they will improve thier processes fine. BUT asking for cash is crass.
Click to expand...

and its exactly that pathetic attitude that allows services in the UK to walk all over us.... I don't advocate suing the council because you find a crack in a pavement and decide its worth a buck, but when departments like the CSA cause undue concern and get away scott free they will not learn.

You sit back in your chair and remain crass-free, leave seeking justice to those who dont take it up the ar$Ee willingly :x


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru

dee said:


> and its exactly that pathetic attitude that allows services in the UK to walk all over us.... I don't advocate suing the council because you find a crack in a pavement and decide its worth a buck, but when departments like the CSA cause undue concern and get away scott free they will not learn.


Agree


----------



## vernan

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/4741579.stm


----------



## genocidalduck

dee said:


> You sit back in your chair and remain crass-free, leave seeking justice to those who dont take it up the ar$Ee willingly :x


Hence the reason i wasnt going to take the test and find another way of proving im not the father. Rather than take the easy option of taking the test like so many people do and suggest. Then get on with my life. I wanted to fight this as i believe that is the best course of action to take and not just bow down and give in to whatever demands are made by the CSA and any other agency that wants to accuse people of complete bull!

Only way to change the way these agencies are run is to fight them and not say oh well i know im innocent but ill go along with whatever you tell me to because its easier. Thats how these people can continue to screw us over.


----------



## TwickTT

Major Audi Parts Guru said:


> dee said:
> 
> 
> 
> and its exactly that pathetic attitude that allows services in the UK to walk all over us.... I don't advocate suing the council because you find a crack in a pavement and decide its worth a buck, but when departments like the CSA cause undue concern and get away scott free they will not learn.
> 
> 
> 
> Agree
Click to expand...

As I said, Ensure they change thier processes so it doesnt happen to someone else. improve the overall situation but to need to make financial gain is very sad IMHO


----------



## dee

TwickTT said:


> Major Audi Parts Guru said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dee said:
> 
> 
> 
> and its exactly that pathetic attitude that allows services in the UK to walk all over us.... I don't advocate suing the council because you find a crack in a pavement and decide its worth a buck, but when departments like the CSA cause undue concern and get away scott free they will not learn.
> 
> 
> 
> Agree
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I said, Ensure they change thier processes so it doesnt happen to someone else. improve the overall situation but to need to make financial gain is very sad IMHO
Click to expand...

what like climb monuments/buildings in superhero outfits perhaps...?!

I agree - ensure they change, do this buy making them pay when they screw up... money talks, fines hurt

off the hook, end of! :roll:


----------



## genocidalduck

Just got another phone call of the CSA following up form the one i made this morning. Got a apology also sending out a written letter explaining how they have made a cock up which they have admitted to also a cash payment! obviously to stop me from seeking legal council, which i think i will now do, as its not down to money but how they have fooked up in the first place. The CSA has also said that they are launching a internal investigation!

YES YES YES YES FOOKING YES

So much for just going to have the test done and getting on with my life


----------



## YELLOW_TT

genocidalduck said:


> Just got a phone call of the CSA, a apology also sending out a written letter explaining how they have made a cock up which they have admitted to also a cash payment! obviously to stop me from seeking legal council, which i think i will now do, as its not down to money but how they have fooked up in the first place. The CSA has also said that they are launching a internal investigation!
> 
> YES YES YES YES FOOKING YES
> 
> So much for just going to have the test done and getting on with my life


if it were me i think i would be going to the press as well the csa are all for getting the easy money not getting the people who will not pay and know how to work the system well done that man :!:


----------



## genocidalduck

YELLOW_TT said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got a phone call of the CSA, a apology also sending out a written letter explaining how they have made a cock up which they have admitted to also a cash payment! obviously to stop me from seeking legal council, which i think i will now do, as its not down to money but how they have fooked up in the first place. The CSA has also said that they are launching a internal investigation!
> 
> YES YES YES YES FOOKING YES
> 
> So much for just going to have the test done and getting on with my life
> 
> 
> 
> if it were me i think i would be go ing to the press as well the csa are all for getting the easy money not getting the people who will not pay and know how to work the system well done that man :!:
Click to expand...

Not sure about the press, it has crossed my mind. Will wait and see the letter of apology first then see where i go from there, once ive got that and the original letter, ive got a case! Then see my options. I'd really like to take this to court get as much coverage as i can just so the CSA become under so much pressure that they will have to change the way they deal with people!


----------



## r1

genocidalduck said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got a phone call of the CSA, a apology also sending out a written letter explaining how they have made a cock up which they have admitted to also a cash payment! obviously to stop me from seeking legal council, which i think i will now do, as its not down to money but how they have fooked up in the first place. The CSA has also said that they are launching a internal investigation!
> 
> YES YES YES YES FOOKING YES
> 
> So much for just going to have the test done and getting on with my life
> 
> 
> 
> if it were me i think i would be go ing to the press as well the csa are all for getting the easy money not getting the people who will not pay and know how to work the system well done that man :!:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure about hte press, it has crossed my mind. Will wait and see the letter of apology first then see where i go from there, once ive got that and the original letter, ive got a case! Then see my options. I'd really like to take this to court get as much coverage as i can just so the CSA become under so much pressure that they will have to change the way they deal with people!
Click to expand...

Well done GD - I must say I'm suprised how quickly this has been resolved (I'm sure it must feel a lot longer for you).

The right result.


----------



## genocidalduck

i was surprised i got a phonecall back today so soon after i made the one this morning. I did mention legal action on the phone this morning though, maybe that put a boot up there ass!!


----------



## Hev

Congratulations on your result 



genocidalduck said:


> I'd really like to take this to court get as much coverage as i can just so the CSA become under so much pressure that they will have to change the way they deal with people!


Well said that man! I vote Duckie for Prime Minister [smiley=weneedyou.gif]

Hev x

ps. do you think you might get Mothercare vouchers as compensation? :wink:


----------



## Carlos

Of course you realise this now gives you carte blance to go around fathering babies with no chance they will chase you again!


----------



## genocidalduck

Carlos said:


> Of course you realise this now gives you carte blance to go around fathering babies with no chance they will chase you again!


 :lol: :lol: No :-| Staying away from females at the moment, but saying that i did stay away from them and i still get into trouble.....Maybe your right! hmmmmm


----------



## YELLOW_TT

genocidalduck said:


> Carlos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you realise this now gives you carte blance to go around fathering babies with no chance they will chase you again!
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: No :-| Staying away from females at the moment, but saying that i did stay away from them and i still get into trouble.....Maybe your right! hmmmmm
Click to expand...

you colud always get the snip  [smiley=behead.gif]  didnt hurt a bit :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck

YELLOW_TT said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carlos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you realise this now gives you carte blance to go around fathering babies with no chance they will chase you again!
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: No :-| Staying away from females at the moment, but saying that i did stay away from them and i still get into trouble.....Maybe your right! hmmmmm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you colud always get the snip  [smiley=behead.gif]  didnt hurt a bit :lol:
Click to expand...

No thanks  . Did that to a cat i once had, after a few weeks of him ignoring me he started trying to sleep in bed with me. I'm not ready to start packing the fudge


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

it's ok Ducky, I can confirm that it did nothing at all like that... 

errr...... 

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

Glad you got a result by the way


----------



## garyc

Did you use that "amazingly low sperm count" defence strategy. :wink:

Glad you got the result and accepting an apology is the gracious and adult way forward.

I too hate the compenstaion culture particularly when it is my taxes paying for it.

Result. Take a virtual beer. [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## dee

garyc said:


> I too hate the compenstaion culture particularly when it is my taxes paying for it.


hate to take this off Topic :roll: but....

gary - whilst I accept that most including myself dont want to go down the compensation for every small mistake as per the good ole U.S of A - do you not believe that longer term - if the CSA and other similar depts are made to pay for mistakes they will be forced to improve... ?

Jamie - you didnt screw her, so screw them!


----------



## garyc

dee said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I too hate the compenstaion culture particularly when it is my taxes paying for it.
> 
> 
> 
> hate to take this off Topic :roll: but....
> 
> gary - whilst I accept that most including myself dont want to go down the compensation for every small mistake as per the good ole U.S of A - do you not believe that longer term - if the CSA and other similar depts are made to pay for mistakes they will be forced to improve... ?
> 
> Jamie - you didnt screw her, so screw them!
Click to expand...

Why would they improve service any by paying? It's not their money, there is no personal loss to any of the staff, they'll just laff and put in for a bigger budget next year. ultimatelt taxes will rise or other public services suffer as a result.

Now were you to talk firing or demoting them or pay freezing/reducing them for incompetance, then yes!


----------



## dee

garyc said:


> dee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I too hate the compenstaion culture particularly when it is my taxes paying for it.
> 
> 
> 
> hate to take this off Topic :roll: but....
> 
> gary - whilst I accept that most including myself dont want to go down the compensation for every small mistake as per the good ole U.S of A - do you not believe that longer term - if the CSA and other similar depts are made to pay for mistakes they will be forced to improve... ?
> 
> Jamie - you didnt screw her, so screw them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would they improve service any by paying? It's not their money, there is no personal loss to any of the staff, they'll just laff and put in for a bigger budget next year. ultimatelt taxes will rise or other public services suffer as a result.
> 
> Now were you to talk firing or demoting them or pay freezing/reducing them for incompetance, then yes!
Click to expand...

well... perhaps I'm being naive in thinking that there is some accountability somewhere... :roll: ok - in the real world maybe... :wink:


----------



## BreTT

dee said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I too hate the compenstaion culture particularly when it is my taxes paying for it.
> 
> 
> 
> hate to take this off Topic :roll: but....
> 
> gary - whilst I accept that most including myself dont want to go down the compensation for every small mistake as per the good ole U.S of A - do you not believe that longer term - if the CSA and other similar depts are made to pay for mistakes they will be forced to improve... ?
> 
> Jamie - you didnt screw her, so screw them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would they improve service any by paying? It's not their money, there is no personal loss to any of the staff, they'll just laff and put in for a bigger budget next year. ultimatelt taxes will rise or other public services suffer as a result.
> 
> Now were you to talk firing or demoting them or pay freezing/reducing them for incompetance, then yes!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well... perhaps I'm being naive in thinking that there is some accountability somewhere... :roll: ok - in the real world maybe... :wink:
Click to expand...

Government Agency? Accountability? That's a contradiction in terms!

Duck - good result. I'd hope you don't sue. It won't change anything within the agency.


----------



## Golden Earring

Sue them GD. I had nothing but trouble from 1993 until this year. I've paid a 6 figure sum to them since '93 ( Over Â£100K!!!) & on every occasion where they've had to recalculate they've cocked it up. In '93 I featured on "World In Action" in a one hour programme - I was the RAF Pilot, along with one of my staff on the show. From 1995-96 (2 years!!!) I had a Parliamentary Ombudsmans report on the CSA's failure to treat me fairly. That was a waste of space! I was vindicated by the Ombudsman who found that I had been subject to GROSS maladministration.

Did I get redress or a refund of what the "Belfast Bastards" - as I have called them for years? Not a penny. My eldest child (who I love dearly) was 18 this April, but because she has chosen to go to University later this year, the CSA insist that Government Legislation allows them to continue charging me Maintenance until "The first week of September"!!!

In May this year I spoke to "The Faceless Ones" - You will NEVER EVER speak to the same person - you are just a name on the database. I agreed to pay a fixed sum from May until September & duly sent a cheque off. Absolutely nothing heard as of today. In fact, today I 'phoned them to complain to be promised a telephone call back. That will never happen!

Don't EVER give your landline 'phone number to the CSA. You'll regret it whenever you hear a lilting Northern Irish accent.

Trust me GD. Sue them. It'll be settled out of Court - & they will pay your Solicitor's fees.

Best of luck - but as they say - Don't let the buggers get you down!

Mick :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck

Golden Earring said:


> Sue them GD. I had nothing but trouble from 1993 until this year. I've paid a 6 figure sum to them since '93 ( Over Â£100K!!!) & on every occasion where they've had to recalculate they've cocked it up. In '93 I featured on "World In Action" in a one hour programme - I was the RAF Pilot, along with one of my staff on the show. From 1995-96 (2 years!!!) I had a Parliamentary Ombudsmans report on the CSA's failure to treat me fairly. That was a waste of space! I was vindicated by the Ombudsman who found that I had been subject to GROSS maladministration.
> 
> Did I get redress or a refund of what the "Belfast Bastards" - as I have called them for years? Not a penny. My eldest child (who I love dearly) was 18 this April, but because she has chosen to go to University later this year, the CSA insist that Government Legislation allows them to continue charging me Maintenance until "The first week of September"!!!
> 
> In May this year I spoke to "The Faceless Ones" - You will NEVER EVER speak to the same person - you are just a name on the database. I agreed to pay a fixed sum from May until September & duly sent a cheque off. Absolutely nothing heard as of today. In fact, today I 'phoned them to complain to be promised a telephone call back. That will never happen!
> 
> Don't EVER give your landline 'phone number to the CSA. You'll regret it whenever you hear a lilting Northern Irish accent.
> 
> Trust me GD. Sue them. It'll be settled out of Court - & they will pay your Solicitor's fees.
> 
> Best of luck - but as they say - Don't let the buggers get you down!
> 
> Mick :wink:


Ive spoke to 2 different people, with 7 phone calls, first call from a woman who was notifying me they wanted maintinence, the next 5 was the woman that was in charge of the department the last call from the original woman apologising for making the cock up and accepting i should have never been contacted by phone in the first place! So to me i have to admit they have been quick with there replies!

Why do you always have to bring money into it ALBERT!

As for sueing, even though theve admitted they are wrong, it comes down to my hours spent on it plus the amount of money i'm willing to use to do this, however i do agree with DEE! The only way to try and get them to change and bring more attention to there f**k ups is by taking them to court. I indeed hate the compensation culture in this country these days, but the only way to get any kind of change is to see them in court!

I'm still undecided :?


----------



## Golden Earring

Golden Earring said:


> Sue them GD. I had nothing but trouble from 1993 until this year. I've paid a 6 figure sum to them since '93 ( Over Â£100K!!!) & on every occasion where they've had to recalculate they've cocked it up. In '93 I featured on "World In Action" in a one hour programme - I was the RAF Pilot, along with one of my staff on the show. From 1995-96 (2 years!!!) I had a Parliamentary Ombudsmans report on the CSA's failure to treat me fairly. That was a waste of space! I was vindicated by the Ombudsman who found that I had been subject to GROSS maladministration.
> 
> Did I get redress or a refund of what the "Belfast Bastards" - as I have called them for years? Not a penny. My eldest child (who I love dearly) was 18 this April, but because she has chosen to go to University later this year, the CSA insist that Government Legislation allows them to continue charging me Maintenance until "The first week of September"!!!
> 
> In May this year I spoke to "The Faceless Ones" - You will NEVER EVER speak to the same person - you are just a name on the database. I agreed to pay a fixed sum from May until September & duly sent a cheque off. Absolutely nothing heard as of today. In fact, today I 'phoned them to complain to be promised a telephone call back. That will never happen!
> 
> Don't EVER give your landline 'phone number to the CSA. You'll regret it whenever you hear a lilting Northern Irish accent.
> 
> Trust me GD. Sue them. It'll be settled out of Court - & they will pay your Solicitor's fees.
> 
> Best of luck - but as they say - Don't let the buggers get you down!
> 
> Mick :wink:


GD I tried to help you with a (very) brief resume of my horrendous experiences with the CSA. You obviously can't be helped. Don't rely on your solicitor - they are nearly all failures, hence why they are merely Â£17K Solicitors (Sorry - but I've brought money into the argument again....). GD, money is what makes this world go round. You can't escape it. You can however make this stinking Government pay for it's sins. DO IT! :evil:


----------



## genocidalduck

:lol: @ 17k, must be doing abit of dealing on the side then as he has a DB9 :mrgreen: I'm not jealous, i want the new AM V8


----------



## Swati

For those interested, DNA solutions has a Â£99 promotion for a 16-loci paternity test. Here is the link to take the paternity test http://www.dnasolutions.co.uk/paternity-test.html[/code]


----------



## W7 PMC

Swati said:


> For those interested, DNA solutions has a Â£99 promotion for a 16-loci paternity test. Here is the link to take the paternity test http://www.dnasolutions.co.uk/paternity-test.html[/code]


Can it determine the sex of a father??

I'm sure many will be glad you've un-earthed this thread :?


----------



## Wallsendmag

Swati said:


> For those interested, DNA solutions has a Â£99 promotion for a 16-loci paternity test. Here is the link to take the paternity test http://www.dnasolutions.co.uk/paternity-test.html[/code]


Nice first post ,welcome to the forum what car do you drive?? :evil:


----------

